# Lesson learnt on flare.



## sanj (May 7, 2012)

I recently shot a backlit wrestling sequence on 5d2 with 24-105mm. Almost all the backlit photos have a strong flare. I had a UV filter on the lens.
I strongly suspect that this flare was there because of the filter. I wish I had shot without the filter. 
Do you think the flair would have been less/not there if there was no filter? 
More photos at http://greypartridgefilms.com/blog/wai-for-photographers/


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2012)

The 24-105mm has some native flare, but yes, I agree that the filter contributed. Here are the results of some testing I did previously, using a B+W MRC filter (among the best available).





Flare is worse with the filter, and there is loss of contrast as a result.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2012)

I think your photos look pretty badass. Would they be better without flare? Maybe, but who knows.


----------



## sleepnever (May 7, 2012)

It looks like there may be a tiny tiny bit more in your testing, but your shot you linked to is so amazing I'd never pixel peep it like that. Just me. I run almost the same UV filter on my 24-70L and ran into some flare yesterday on a very bright day, but fixed it by taking two small steps to the left.


----------



## marekjoz (May 7, 2012)

Why remove flare here? That's a great photo and I don't think less flare would make it any better or more flare any worse.


----------



## marekjoz (May 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 24-105mm has some native flare, but yes, I agree that the filter contributed. Here are the results of some testing I did previously, using a B+W MRC filter (among the best available).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some recent 5d3 users report, that there is a better way to avoid flare


----------



## bp (May 7, 2012)

I like the flare


----------



## Neeneko (May 7, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Some recent 5d3 users report, that there is a better way to avoid flare



Ah, so that is what I have been doing wrong!
Heh.

Actually, I just did a shoot that had horrible flare and I have been trying to figure out what to do about it. Very frustrating...


----------



## OliverO (May 7, 2012)

bp said:


> I like the flare



I like it too. The answer is to just spell it differently - your pictures don't have "flare," they have "flair." ;-)


----------



## preppyak (May 7, 2012)

Z said:


> I think your photos look pretty badass. Would they be better without flare? Maybe, but who knows.


If they were in video form you'd have cinematographers drooling...that's perfect video flare. Personally I like the flare, adds a nice element to the grittiness.


OliverO said:


> he answer is to just spell it differently - your pictures don't have "flare," they have "flair." ;-)


ha, nice.


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2012)

Wow. Thx for all the comments...!!


----------



## wockawocka (May 7, 2012)

This is a great shot. However, the more glass you add the more chance of flare.

You've probably done this already but pull the blacks on the Raw file then export to photoshop and unsharp mask 60% , 2-4 pixels.

This pulls out a lot of flare.


----------



## Ryant (May 7, 2012)

Also certain lenses flare more or less. I found the 24-70 2.8 does not have as much flare.


----------



## RuneL (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the flares. I think the picture is perfect.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 8, 2012)

I actually think it's a very good shot. Flare can be used artistically. Tell people that's exactly how you meant to shoot it. One thing to always keep in mind when shooting like that- make sure your front element is CLEAN. Seriously though, I like it.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2012)

Mate the shot is great, I would say the flare makes it. Flare isn't always bad
if you can frame the shot right and use the flare to accent a subject or give some added mood to the shot
sometimes those high contrast shots with no flare can look a little flat and lifeless IMO
I really think the flare works well in the shot, It's subtle and doesn't cause a distraction over the subject but provides more of an accent to it


----------



## nitsujwalker (May 8, 2012)

I agree with the others... This shot is great––flare or no flare!


----------



## Gennadiy (May 8, 2012)

+ 1
Great photos! You have conveyed the atmosphere very well!


----------



## odie (May 8, 2012)

Hey I like the atmosphere with flare in this kind of environment. Without flare it will be just like a plain shoot (of course its subjective but I like it). 

Nice photo!


----------



## dirtcastle (May 8, 2012)

Flare can be good or bad. 

it can ruin a shot. But it can also result in a special, one-of-a-kind shot that has the sort of atmosphere and mystery that results from allowing your environment to be a participant in the composition. 

The element of chance can be powerful.


----------



## sanj (May 8, 2012)

Reassuring to see so many 'flare fans'. Super!
THX...


----------

